# Rollers Only Indio Toy Drive Dec. 9th



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toy drive going down at Fantasy Springs Casino on Dec 9th.
Roll in 7am
Show 10-5pm.
Unwrapped toy, you know the drill.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bad is this the carshow/toydrive, last time I went it was a entree fee plus a toy


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bad is this the carshow/toydrive, last time I went it was a entree fee plus a toy


yes sir . trophies and cash prizes for cars and bike.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Post the flyer if you got it...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rollers Only doing it BIG...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for the bump smiley......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> thanks for the bump smiley......


no problem dog gonna try and make it


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

ttt SURENOSTYLE. C.C..will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> no problem dog gonna try and make it


HITCH A RIDE WITH CHOLO DJ......QUE NO....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP. WHAT IS THE ENTREE FEE COSTS? POST UP THE INFO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TTT FOR THE RO HOMIES!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP. WHAT IS THE ENTREE FEE COSTS? POST UP THE INFO


CARS $ 25.00 AND A TOY 
BIKES $ 20.00 AND A TOY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> HITCH A RIDE WITH DJ CHOLO......QUE NO....


It's The Cholo Dj...:banghead:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's The Cholo Dj...:banghead:


no nintendo ...lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CARS $ 25.00 AND A TOY
> BIKES $ 20.00 AND A TOY


TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Last years pics!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT...... RO never lets us down always a great toy drive and some kick ass food vendors


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

92262 said:


> TTT...... RO never lets us down always a great toy drive and some kick ass food vendors


Yes sir..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I will have a free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you bring to the Dj booth. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets this winter season for the homeless. Thank you in advance. Please wash the blanket before donating it.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you donate. Please wash lancet before donating. Thanks.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ME AND MY FAM WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR I HOPE I DONT GET A BLOW OUT THIS YEAR.GOOD SHOW


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

HEY HOMIE DONT FORGET THE BANDA :rimshot:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you donate. Please wash lancet before donating. Thanks.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will have a free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you bring to the Dj booth. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets this winter season for the homeless. Thank you in advance. Please wash the blanket before donating it.



No limit...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> HEY HOMIE DONT FORGET THE BANDA :
> Does that mean you're going to donate a zarape instead of a blanket...:rimshot:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> HEY HOMIE DONT FORGET THE BANDA :rimshot:


lmfao :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will have a free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you bring to the Dj booth. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets this winter season for the homeless. Thank you in advance. Please wash the blanket before donating it.



Thanks in advance...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will have a free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you bring to the Dj booth. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets this winter season for the homeless. Thank you in advance. Please wash the blanket before donating it.



See you all out there...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks in advance...


TTT FOR THE CHOLO DJ..WE GOT SOME BLANKETS FOR YOU HOMEY....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ABEL760 said:


> TTT FOR THE CHOLO DJ..WE GOT SOME BLANKETS FOR YOU HOMEY....



Thanks my brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will have a free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you bring to the Dj booth. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets this winter season for the homeless. Thank you in advance. Please wash the blanket before donating it.



Thanks...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CARS & TRUCKS $25.00

BIKES $20.00

FOOD & ART VENDORS $100.00
DONT FOR GET TO BRING A TOY .WILL BENEFIT CHIPS FOR KIDS..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QvoI...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

We have a die cast vendor already...


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

GOLDEN STATE KETTLE CORN AND FUNNEL CAKES , will be in the house.
NEW ILLUISONS CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

lilgfunkgfunk said:


> GOLDEN STATE KETTLE CORN AND FUNNEL CAKES , will be in the house.
> NEW ILLUISONS CC



I better take double insulin then...:thumbsup:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

TTT y vamonos por la vanburan


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

parrandero said:


> TTT y vamonos por la vanburan


Oracle, todos por la Vanburan, y traigan se la banda...:rimshot:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey mike ur bringing the BANDA


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey mike ur bringing the BANDA


Got'em reay to go...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

parrandero said:


> TTT y vamonos por la vanburan


que onda homie van a venir ....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

BEST CAR $100.00

BEST TRUCK $100.00

BEST BOMB $ 100.00

MOST MEMBERS/ CARS $100.00

BEST BIKE $50.00


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hop info ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Will be their to support


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SINGLE PUMP 1ST $100.00 2ND $50.00

DOUBLE PUMP 1ST 100.00 2ND $50.00

RADICAL 1ST $ 100.00


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW 

LATINO CLASSICS 
GOODTIMES
OLDIES CC VC
LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB
ROYAL FANTASIES
LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB
STREET KINGZ VC
NEW ILLUSIONS
FAMILIA
VALLEY FINEST
SURENO STYLE
WERIDIN
VIEJITOS VC 
DEL VALLE
UNITED DREAMS YUMA AZ
UNIQUES VC
AZTLAN CC MAXICALI
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS 
LA GENTE


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

TTT, to all the clubs coming to support our Toy Drive!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Will be having jumpers for the kids.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW ARE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> OLDIES CC VC


aye big dawg. Ill be there
LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW ARE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW ARE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> TTT


Latins Finest Car Club.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW ARE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free cd for every blanket or sleeping bag donated at the Dj booth. Please wash blanket before donating, thanks.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free cd for every blanket or sleeping bag donated at the Dj booth. Please wash blanket before donating, thanks.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> BEST CAR $100.00
> 
> BEST TRUCK $100.00
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will have a free cd for every blanket twin size or bigger that you bring to the Dj booth. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets this winter season for the homeless. Thank you in advance. Please wash the blanket before donating it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

toys will benefit "CHIPS FOR KIDS"


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next week baby...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

United Dreams Yuma, Az will be there


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Calling all pop lockers...


ttt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ALMOST THAT TIME TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

You already know about this show...


----------



## rosieomar03 (Nov 30, 2010)

Aztlan Car Club de Mexicali will be there..:h5:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

rosieomar03 said:


> Aztlan Car Club de Mexicali will be there..:h5:



Gracias brother...can I take a picture with that girl with blue hair...for my portfolio ofcourse


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TOY DRIVE 2011


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

Desert Dreams will be there


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE SHOW
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


FIRST COME FIRST SERVE NO SAVING SPOTS ....WILL BE LETTING CARS IN AT 6:00............


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This Sunday my brothers...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tomarrow


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

NOTE:FRIENDS AND GUEST ALSO ASKING TO BRING UNOPENDED TOILLETRIES,SOAPS,TOOTH BRUSHES AND OTHER APPROPIATE GROOMING PRODUCTS...THANK YOU


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS YUMA HAD A GREAT TIME.....ANOTHER GREAT SHOW FROM OUR ROLLERZ ONLY BROTHERS....AND OMAR GREAT PICS HOMIE


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

nice video


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

who did that video indio?? i want to get him down here for our show??


----------

